# do we have 1 or 2 amps in the trunk?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i upped the gain on the right side amp, but didn't bother to look to see of there was another small amp on the left side. i doubt it, but thought i would ask. thanks.


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nope, Only one


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

1 amp only for the sub


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

What year do you have again? Mine is an '06, and the amp is on the left side (driver's side).

Here's something I posted in a thread below:



ShoddyHog said:


> Here's where to find the amp on an '06. You will have to reach around on the outboard side (against the fender) and feel for the front of the amp. The knob feels a bit flat. If you have the stereo on like the others said, you will be able to tell which way to turn it, but you would need to turn the top of the knob to the outboard side. You can also see my first mod...the non-skid pad in the trunk was about $12 at K-Mart. Put a 12-pack of long-neck Buds in the trunk and try to drive home. You'll see why I got it :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

we have a sub? where's it at?


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

chrisGTO said:


> we have a sub? where's it at?


Sometimes i worry about you. A LOT. Yes we have two six inch subs. They are in the back of the car on top/in front of the gas tank. If you look behind your headrest in the back seat behind each one is a little "grate" type thing. Thats where they are at.


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

are the wires coming off the amp the power, ground, and turn on? Or can I tie into them to get signal for a line-output converter? If so, what wires should I grab?

thanks


----------

